# captured german aircraft/allied aircraft



## macdee (Apr 20, 2008)

Is there any record of captured German or Allied aircraft being actively used by the respective Air Forces. I seem to remember reading there was a propaganda photograph of a U.S. Flying Fortress and some indication that it was used by the Luftwaffe. Must have been interesting for returning crews !!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2008)

There are several threads here that cover cpatured aircraft. One was pretty recent.

here;

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/captured-aircraft-odd-photos-999.html


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Books:
captured allied a/c:
•Hans Henri Stapfer, Strangers in a strange land, Vol. 1
•Geoffrey J. Thomas/ Barry Ketley, KG 200, the Lw's most secret unit

Key words to look for: 
Erprobungsverband der Luftwaffe, "Zirkus Rosarius", KG 200, Beuteflugzeuge,


----------

